# 155 80 R13



## JonnyB (Jan 1, 2005)

Just had a random thought on tires(did some searching and couldn't find much info on small tires).
has anyone ever tried this tire size on their sentra?
reason I ask is the sticker on the glovebox says recommended tire size is 155/80 R13, while my 1988 sentra has 175/70 R13. did these cars come with this "recommended" tire size from the factory?
what advantage/disadvantage would these tires make to handling? traction?
my current all seasons are half worn out so I'm thinking of just getting some winter tires for next year, keeping my banana peels for summer. would the 155 tire be a good choice for winter? Or would I be better off sticking with the 175 tires all year round? the 155s are a couple $$ cheaper. Always a good thing :thumbup: .


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

all i can say is 155s look like pizza cutters on B11s


----------



## NissanNiNjA (Dec 21, 2004)

.....I have one 165 on the front of my bike... you might want to rethink that size a little


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea its the designated tire and grreeaat for crusing cus they are tall and skinny but for a kid who likes to beat around town in his car... put it this way, they squeel like crazy takin a turn at 5mph . you have almost no traction its retarded so just get a new set of what u have now. i went and got new tires and they people looked up the factory recogmended tires and put those on after i was already drivin for a year on the 175/70s. i was rippin pissed the second i left the shop almost died cus my front end just came out from under me and slid with the turn


----------



## JonnyB (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm convinced. I'll stick with the 175s. guess its true, ya get what ya pay for. sounds like $20 makes quite a difference in traction.


----------



## NissanNiNjA (Dec 21, 2004)

185/65-13.... if you get them you will feel it TRUSTS ME!!


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i second that. if u want REAAALLLY good grip with your stockys gofer that


----------



## Boostedvenge (Jan 11, 2005)

OR, for an extra $300, get a set of 15" rims and go for the 205/50/15 tire. That right there will probably be the BEST setup for handling and what-not.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

ive got 155/80/r13's on my sentra... of course they look dinky.. but they're pie cutters lol. with the amount of snow we get here im better off with those... only time i got stuck this year was because the snow was so high it was scraping the bottom of my car, there was ice beneath it.. and all this was 20 feet from my driveway.. i was sooooo pissed.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea those pizza cutters work as rutters through the snow thats the good thing the car is too light to have a big tire in the snow, acks as a sled. otherwise i hate the tires . my se-r rims handle great in the snow on my 89 sentra even if they have bologna skins on them


----------



## JonnyB (Jan 1, 2005)

hey your experience muccman just made me reconsider those dinky tires 
I can get some michelin X-ice 155/80/13 for $75(CND) each regular price at canadian tire. If I wait long enough they may even have a half price sale.
those would be great for winter wouldn't they? Or maybe some blizzaks WS-50(if they make em in that size).
btw I generally drive like a granny(my immature rally driver side does come out occaisionally though) so lateral traction ain't a critical issue. And a brand new winter tire 155 size is probably still better traction than a 175 size BFgoodrich banana skin, right?


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

for manitoba weather i decided to stay with the 155's... and damn am i ever happy with em. I'll pbly go to the wrecker and get a set of rims next year and buy some snow and ice tires specifically for this kind of weather though


----------



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

all I can say is ride 29 inch spinners baby, yeah!


----------



## nske (Feb 19, 2005)

I used to have 155s on my b11 e15, but with time, i changed to 175s. The 155 dimension was recommended mainly for gas mileage...


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I run 155/80R13s on my Sentra. Discount Tire has an ongoing deal for a full set for $100. I've been running this set for almost a year and no problems. The car tears through snow like there's no tormorrow


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

My wife's car has 155 13 inch tires, gas mileage perfect
My sentra has 185 13 inch tires and uses more fuel... Maybe that is because of the turbo boost


----------

